
Drug company's misleading PR campaign seeks to normalise antibiotics in farming - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/jun/19/animal-antibiotics-calm-down-about-your-chicken-says-big-pharma
======
sharemywin
Just in case you need some amoxicillin for your animals:

[https://www.revivalanimal.com/product/amoxicillin-
capsules-g...](https://www.revivalanimal.com/product/amoxicillin-capsules-
generic?utm_source=adwords_c&utm_medium=g&utm_term=&utm_campaign=&gclid=CjwKCAjw06LZBRBNEiwA2vgMVX9uAdl-
oFVPXudFJNPAxrYzeG9fIpb9AQ7ggbSErT0SbnFIL10nXRoCHiYQAvD_BwE)

